# Winter Mountain Biking / Ski Biking



## SnowRider (Dec 12, 2006)

Does anyone here ride in the winter? You know the studded tires? Also does anyone here ski bike? I will look for the website but there is this cool think where you exchange your tires with skiis.


----------



## SnowRider (Dec 12, 2006)

Got it........http://www.winterxbike.com/product.htm


----------



## Marc (Dec 12, 2006)

Never studded tires but i thought about it - just get some short sheet metal or wood screws that will poke barely above your tread, then line the tire with half an old inner tube.

Makes for a significant increase in rotating mass.


----------



## madman (Dec 13, 2006)

I use studded tires that i got thru Nashbar they work great but i think they only come in 1.95 size.


----------



## bruno (Dec 14, 2006)

i just ride my regular rainy day fendered fixed gear whip. i may put some cyclocross tires on it if it ever snows. which it prolly won't the way things're goin' so far!:flag:   :grin: :wink: ;-) :-D


----------



## czimborbryan (Feb 6, 2007)

I ride in the snow and have it down pretty good.  I usually ride with a skinny up front to slice through the snow.  A fatty rides too much on top and keeps the bike from steering.  I also add a little weight to the front and lower the rear tire pressure to about half.  Sometimes I load a 20 pound dumbell onto the handlebars for snow between 6 and 12 inches for better steering in extreme conditions.  Switching clipless pedals to platform and wearing insulated boots helps to keep the toes from falling off as well.

I too saw the ski bike thing; the one with the tank tread that replaces the rear wheel right?  I would love to try it someday, but it's a bit pricey.  In fact, there are a few steep uphills that I would like to try the tractor tread on in the summer.


----------



## marcski (Feb 7, 2007)

I ride in pretty much any condition except above 6 inches or so.  We got about 2" here on friday night and had a great day  on saturday in the woods.  Just had to stay off some of the off camber slick rocks etc. 

I ride with fatties...  2.35's on a trail bike.  You just need to "feel" the snow and rebalance based on the conditions.  If you had a freeze/thaw/refreeze cycle, sometimes the "crunchies" give great traction.


----------



## czimborbryan (Feb 7, 2007)

I can usually get humming pretty good even through the deeps.  I'll never forget whipping by the XC skiers along the Airline Bike Trail.  It was if they had seen a ghost.


----------

